# Addicted to vaseline



## patrickfraser (Feb 5, 2012)

I collect vaseline glass and also make beaded jewelry with vaseline glass beads. What makes it really cool, I think, is that it glows under black light. What makes it glow is that it contains uranium. It is also called uranium glass.

Well, the reason for my post is that I made somewhat of a butterfly pendant and was wondering what you thought. I am changing offices and came into a lot of copper wire and thought I'd try to make something. It kind of just came together, but I think it turned out kinda cute. I never tried any wire wrapping, as I have no experience and copper wire is pretty expensive to practice with. But why not dabble if the resources present themselves, right?

Under regular light:







With Flash:






And what makes it really POP...Under a black light (Great for clubbing):


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 5, 2012)

That's pretty neat! I've done crafts for as long as I can remember and especially love making my own jewelry...but this is the first time I've heard of "vaseline glass"! Have you ever tried making "viking knit"? Just do a quick google search on it...it's really neat...and a great way to use up lots of wire!


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2012)

I've never heard of it. Do you make it from vaseline?


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

As long as the copper wire was obtained legally, it's cool B)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 5, 2012)

neato!


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 5, 2012)

Uranium is/was added in the production of the glass for the color. I don't believe it is produced any longer and most of my beads are vintage that I've acquired throughout the years. I haven't made much jewelry lately, as I could never wear all I have made already. I will look up "viking knit". It sounds impressive with a name like that. I got creative and made a worm/caterpillar this morning. I will post it later.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 5, 2012)

Wait, How did you use up all the vaseline that was in the jars? Forget it I don't want to know. inch: :no: (joke :lol: )


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 5, 2012)

I forgot to mention that it was given the name "vaseline" glass, because the color resembled the Vaseline that was produced at the time. I haven't seen current Vaseline, but I believe it is colorless now. I prefer KY when choosing a lubricant, sorry. Gotta be safe.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 5, 2012)

It also can be found under the name "pressed glass" sometimes nowadays if your looking for it?


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 5, 2012)

I used to collect all types, pressed included. Now I am focusing mainly on artisan made vintage hand-blown vaseline glass from Murano, Italy. I like the fact that even if mass produced (at the time, but still limited), it was still made by a skilled artisan. Somebody made it and not something. I just won this on Ebay. It looks AMAZING! http://www.ebay.com/itm/130637057400?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_912wt_1270 I can't wait to get it. I am probably going to end up selling a lot of my collection to fine tune it down. I have too much to even see it all to appreciate it properly. I'm sorta a hoarder, but it's good stuff. :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Feb 5, 2012)

Interesting stuff. I learned a few new things today. Thanks for posting and keep up the good work! Art is such a positive form of expression.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 5, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Interesting stuff. I learned a few new things today. Thanks for posting and keep up the good work! Art is such a positive form of expression.


Your talking about the KY I would only guess?


----------



## Precarious (Feb 5, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Your talking about the KY I would only guess?


Nah, that's old news. Never had a need for it anyway. Bacon grease is the way to go.


----------



## agent A (Feb 6, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Nah, that's old news. Never had a need for it anyway. Bacon grease is the way to go.


this conversation just took an awkward turn...  

anyways my friend at school took a glass blowing class once

and i saw glass blowing in the carribean once

it's awesome!!!


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 6, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I forgot to mention that it was given the name "vaseline" glass, because the color resembled the Vaseline that was produced at the time. I haven't seen current Vaseline, but I believe it is colorless now. I prefer KY when choosing a lubricant, sorry. Gotta be safe.


Nah, Vaseline is a nasty yellowish color now...not clear at all. And possibly the worst "lubricant" ever for that sort of thing...   (It's a petroleum BY-PRODUCT, people!)

I never could get used to the taste of that Kentucky Jelly in the hospital. inch: 

(I'm cheap...I use vegetable glycerin - often sold next to the band-aids &amp; such - same stuff, but you're not paying for the name!)  

This thread has officially gone...TMI!!! Mwah, ha, ha, ha, ha!


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay, okay...I suppose I really should clear that up a bit. I use the stuff for probing snakes. (How awkward is THAT???)


----------



## agent A (Feb 6, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> Okay, okay...I suppose I really should clear that up a bit. I use the stuff for probing snakes. (How awkward is THAT???)


thank you for removing the previous pic u put in my head lol

not a bad idea

snakes r kewl!!!


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 6, 2012)

Most folks I know probe 'em "dry"...but I feel that's just too cruel. (No wonder they get shat on!...I've never had one poop on me while probing!)

"Nicer" folks use water, but even water is not lubricating enough for that type of invasive procedure, if you ask me!


----------



## Chivalry (Feb 6, 2012)

Whoa, crazy thread! lol ... and the name definitely caught my attention.

I wire-wrap stuff and make chainmaille jewelry for part of my living, and Scott, the butterflies are super cool! I may have to look for Vaseline glass, I had not heard of it before. How is it not radioactive?

One of the things that's really fun to do is take glass marbles and cook them in the oven at 350 for about 15 minutes, then drop them in ice water. You get some really neat crackled effects and then you can wrap those in wire and wear as a necklace.

Last year I collected some bugs who kindly volunteered to die on my porch when their time was up and set them in resin, then wire wrapped the "stones." I need to do take 2 on this idea since it needs some tweaking. I was thinking about putting shed exuviae in a similar resin stone (could even tint amber...). It'd definitely be a conversation piece. What do you think?

Here's a gallery of some of my jewelry and other art in case anyone's interested: http://youvegotmaille.deviantart.com/


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 6, 2012)

"Last year I collected some bugs who kindly volunteered to die on my porch when their time was up and set them in resin."

LOL...I've been thinking of doing the same thing with my expired mantids that have been steadily collecting in the freezer! Maybe I should just send 'em to you! (Okay, I might want one or two "pieces" back, but you can use the rest!)


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 6, 2012)

I didn't know this was going to turn into a discussion of the pros and cons of lubricants. :lol: 

@ GreenOasis..What were you doing with lube in your mouth that you couldn't get used to the taste? :huh: :lol: 

@ Chivalry...I thought the title would make people look. :devil: I've done the crackled marble thing, but have never really worked with wire, because I'm too cheap to buy it. I have all kinds of it now...for free! I won't have to kick myself for wrecking it and can try out new ideas. I'll just save the bad wire to sell. Win Win. The chainmaille is really cool. I bet that takes some time and a lot of practice and patience. But the finished product is awesome. vaseline glass contains uranium, it is radioactive, and it will register on a geiger counter. It is in such minute quantities and has been "depleted", so it is not dangerous. At least I hope not. :huh:


----------



## Chivalry (Feb 6, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I didn't know this was going to turn into a discussion of the pros and cons of lubricants. :lol:
> 
> @ GreenOasis..What were you doing with lube in your mouth that you couldn't get used to the taste? :huh: :lol:
> 
> @ Chivalry...I thought the title would make people look. :devil: I've done the crackled marble thing, but have never really worked with wire, because I'm too cheap to buy it. I have all kinds of it now...for free! I won't have to kick myself for wrecking it and can try out new ideas. I'll just save the bad wire to sell. Win Win. The chainmaille is really cool. I bet that takes some time and a lot of practice and patience. But the finished product is awesome. vaseline glass contains uranium, it is radioactive, and it will register on a geiger counter. It is in such minute quantities and has been "depleted", so it is not dangerous. At least I hope not. :huh:


Whoa. Now that is a seriously cool selling point at those steampunk conventions I sell at! LOL

(Thanks!)


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is the worm/caterpillar I made the other day. Somehow a Creobroter thought it was his steed and wanted to go for a ride.







This is what I made so far in regular light and black light. I got home from work with a fresh load of wire and tried a couple of "God's eyes". They aren't the most perfect, but it is just a first try. I remembered making these in Sunday school with sticks we collected and yarn and thought why not wire and throw in some beads.


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 15, 2012)

My newest "designer" creation. I made it yesterday and I think it turned out pretty nice. It is all made by hand(well, tools too). I just used beads I had and worked the wire.


----------



## agent A (Feb 15, 2012)

i think the creo is a she lol


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I watched a video on how to twist wire for a more decorative look. This is the first attempt at a bracelet that I made for my friend Abigail. It is pretty "rough", but no sharp edges. I kinda thing it's nice that it gets "worn in" over time. I think she'll like it. There is a whole new realm of possibilities. The large links are 2 different twists. It isn't too noticeable, but just another "fine" detail to get noticed once it's being admired.  I also just purchased a ring mandrel for ringmaking (waiting for delivery). I think the twisted wire will make for interesting and beautiful ring designs.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 7, 2012)

You know, at some point in his life, Charlie Sheen had probably said the same thing as the title of this thread!


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 6, 2012)

I just learned how to make tree of life pendants. My first 2 I created yesterday. They are really pretty.


----------



## dlemmings (Apr 13, 2012)

nice stuff...I heard of vaseline glass but did not know it glows in blacklight


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 21, 2012)

agent A said:


> As long as the copper wire was obtained legally, it's cool B)


In an interesting thread, this has to be the most interesting comment of all, Y.A.. :cowboy: Actually, though, although many craft stores still employ special guard dogs in their copper wire isles, the big thing now is the illegal acquisition of mercury wire Just turn your head, and it's gone in a flash!


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 7, 2012)

Just made a couple new things to list on ebay. I think the necklace is enough to even make Ariel jealous at the undersea ball. :lol: I have started to do make twisted wire for wire wrapping. It adds a whole new dimension and looks like ropes. Very nice. Lets see if anybody bites.


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 7, 2012)

Very nice work. I know it would definitely be upping the complexity but how about a beaded wire Mantis?


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 7, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Very nice work. I know it would definitely be upping the complexity but how about a beaded wire Mantis?


oh that would be cool


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 2, 2012)

I learned a new wrap today, herringbone. This is my first piece I threw together for practice. It has 2 sides and will roll when worn, exposing both front ant back sides however the necklace falls. The round beads are antique, probably czech made vaseline glass with beautiful opalescence and the smaller beads are more modern, but vaseline glass as well.

Front






Back






and my favorite feature...Glowing under black light


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 2, 2012)

oh that is really nice I like alot


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks.  This is my "artistic" interpretation of a rosary. I'm not catholic, but I know it's supposed to have a crucifix and a medallion of some sort, but I just made a cross and a connector piece with copper wire. It is very long and if I wear it, I have to double it or the cross just dangles in a very precarious area. :lol:


----------



## kotomi (Sep 3, 2012)

Chivalry said:


> Whoa, crazy thread! lol ... and the name definitely caught my attention.
> 
> I wire-wrap stuff and make chainmaille jewelry for part of my living, and Scott, the butterflies are super cool! I may have to look for Vaseline glass, I had not heard of it before. How is it not radioactive?
> 
> ...


I've thought about using resin to preserve expired mantises and other insects. I make resin jewelry, so it wouldn't be a stretch to try. Chivalry, you have some beautiful jewelry on your deviant art page. I used to travel around and work different Renaissance fairs, it was the most interesting job I've ever had...


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 25, 2012)

Some new things I just finished. 2 necklaces and 3 bracelets. Only one bracelet has vaseline glass beads and the other 2 are handmade links using the same pattern, just in different sizes.


----------



## selkielass (Nov 25, 2012)

It is radioactive. I've seen pieces sot off geiger counters.

Cool stuff but some collectors I've talked to keep their collections in display cases in semi secluded spots in their houses. (If radiation exposure drops extremely rapidly w a little distance.)

Many minerals are radioactive and have been used for decorative and 'theraputic'and effect. If you run across a large earthenware jar stenciled with a logo touting 'uranium water' you've probably found a piece w radioactive glaze.

Be careful about wearing those beads- I have heard of pepper getting mild rashes and burns from constant contact. A friend of mine had a pocket piece that he didn't realize was radioactive until it fogged up a roll of film he carried in the same pocket.


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 30, 2012)

Here are a couple of pieces I just made. Getting crafty.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 14, 2013)

I have been invited to teach a wire wrapping class at a local mental health facility. I need to make the arrangements, but it should be fun. I think I'm just going to teach a simple wrap on stones, shells, or other "found" item they would like to make into a pendant. I have also been invited to display and sell my work at a craft fair they are hosting at the end of May. It should be some good exposure. I have been working on making things to display and sell. Hopefully people like my work. I know at work that people are always asking for me to bring in more stuff to purchase as gifts for themselves and others.

This is a bracelet I just made. It turned out pretty nice.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very Neat. I Bet You Could Start A Ebay Store Site And Sell there


----------



## patrickfraser (May 4, 2013)

I just received these really cool "man in the moon" beads. I just had to use them and this is what I came up with. It is gorgeous. The moons glow under black light and the dangling crystals really sparkle (they glow a soft pink, as well under the black light). I call it "Star Sparkle Moon Glow".

I have been making lots of stuff preparing for the craft show at the end of May.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 1, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted anything here, so I thought I'd share my most recent creation. Again, it is a tree of life pendant, but this time I electroformed it in copper. Electroforming seals all the wire wraps and "grows" copper in organic forms on the piece.

Front






Back






Side-view showing texture


----------



## kunturman (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking from the beginning to last post, your work has evolved and your techniques improved.

Creative you are,and by the way Scorpions glow, Vaseline glass does too, any ideas.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 3, 2014)

I use Vaseline on my hands at night, big glob and rubber gloves, rubber gloves on for 20 minutes then rip them off and throw across room, hands greasy, soft and hot! Does this count?


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 4, 2014)

amamantodea said:


> Looking from the beginning to last post, your work has evolved and your techniques improved.
> 
> Creative you are,and by the way Scorpions glow, Vaseline glass does too, any ideas.


Thank you. I'm always learning new things by way of the internet, Lots of trial and error, Practice makes perfect, right?



hibiscusmile said:


> I use Vaseline on my hands at night, big glob and rubber gloves, rubber gloves on for 20 minutes then rip them off and throw across room, hands greasy, soft and hot! Does this count?


The first step in addiction recovery is admitting you have a problem. Do you *think *you have a problem??? :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2014)

YESSUM, YESSUM, I DO HAVE A PROBLEM, hands belong to a sailor!


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 4, 2014)

LOL, so do mine. :boat: :sailor: :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2014)

Yea, but your a man, mine should not be that way! The construction crew likes to grab my hand and pretend it is a file!


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 31, 2014)

GreenOasis said:


> That's pretty neat! I've done crafts for as long as I can remember and especially love making my own jewelry...but this is the first time I've heard of "vaseline glass"! Have you ever tried making "viking knit"? Just do a quick google search on it...it's really neat...and a great way to use up lots of wire!


I decided to try out the viking knit. It is gorgeous. I have been working on some pieces waiting for my draw plate to arrive. I couldn't wait to see what the final result would be. I impress myself, again. The small chain was made using the chopstick as a dowel and single knit technique and the other 2 were made using a larger "something or other" as the dowel with the smaller one being a single knit and the thicker a double knit. The piece on the right is a single knit being made and still needs some length and to get stretched through the draw plate. It's amazing how much of the inconsistencies work themselves out with the stretching by pulling through progressively smaller holes in the wooden draw plate. The holes range from 14mm down to 4mm.






This is a close-up of the work showing the detail better.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Sep 1, 2014)

These jewelry are cool


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 29, 2014)

Here are a couple of bracelets I recently completed. I have listed these for sale in my Etsy store, GlowBeadsAndBaubles, if anyone was looking for an original Christmas gift.

This is a button and bead bracelet using copper wire with white uranium buttons with vaseline glass beads attached. I antiqued with patina by using fumes of ammonia which give it the darkness and the blueish tint.











This one turned out AMAZING. It is made vith vaseline glass stones and beads and then I electrofomed in copper giving it a very organic feel which goes well with the textured stones.


----------



## dmina (Dec 1, 2014)

Beautiful chainwork.. I wire wrapped for years... my specialty rings...You have great wire work... beautiful pieces.. thanks for sharing...


----------



## dmina (Dec 4, 2014)

Just wanted to share a couple of my electroformed rings...





I have never used the vaseline beads ... but I have used vintage beads, semi-precious stone &amp; beads, and hand made beads... I do love those beads... very unique.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 4, 2014)

I have only electroformed copper, as silver is too expensive, Those are very pretty.

Here are a couple I have made recently.






Here is a REAL wasp nest that I made and put up on etsy. I had found it in my backyard, lacquered it, and painted with conductive paint. Then it went into the solution to form the copper over the piece. I really like how it turned out.


----------



## dmina (Dec 5, 2014)

those are really cool... I love what the conductive paint does.. always something different... wasps nest is really cool..

Mine is not silver.. it's nickel ...


----------

